# Looking for 1-3 in Mesquite/DFW area!



## Nightchilde-2 (May 8, 2002)

I need 1-3 more players to join in our Friday night FRCS (with some modifications) game.  Right now, we're at 4th level.  Most of the group has been together for 6-10 years, and we're seeking some new blood, as it were.    Though I live in Waxahachie, the games are being held at one of the groups' houses in Mesquite.  Games run from around 7:30-midnightish, with about 2 games per month played online.

Interested?  Shoot me an email, compadre!  Best address to get to me: nightchilde@softhome.net.  Lookin' forward to seeing some new, friendly faces about!


----------



## Nightchilde-2 (Jun 3, 2002)

[Bump and update!!!]

We're still as of yet looking for players, still needing 1-3 of 'em, still gaming in Mesquite.  Due to a couple of scheduling issues, currently we game:

1st, 3rd and 5th Fridays of each month in Mesquite.
2nd and 4th Fridays of each month we game online in IRC.

So, if interested, email me man!!!!!


----------

